# Thank Flower - success with Lyrica/remission



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

Well thank flower for that. I've been diagnosed with G.A.D. and my Psych has given my Pregabalin which knocked DP on the head after 3 days. What a nightmare this has been for me. But at last I'm "normal" after 10 years of doctors telling me I was depressed. Depression and anxiety were a symptom of my DP and vice versa in an unending loop. When my anxiety got sorted out I fell ok . And earlier on tonight my housemate and I got pished and she rode my brains out. Life is worth living after all. It's god to be back guys, hope you all get better.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

unbelivble you take a pill and your all better! wow man im happy for you thats awesome.

can you tell me what everything is like now?
i dont know maybe weird question but ive been dp'd severly for 6 years can you just describe to me what its like to be "normal" in detial thanks


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOWOWOW CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome!


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

congratulations!!! is pregabalin an antidepressant or what?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

*Could you change the subject heading of your post to "Lyrica cured my DP" More helpful to everyone here.*

See:
http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/lyrica.htm

*Lyrica 
(pregabalin capsules, CV)*

Management of neuropathic pain associated with diabetic peripheral neuropathy

Management of postherpetic neuralgia

*Adjunctive therapy for adult patients with partial onset seizures*

Management of fibromyalgia

Many have talked about GABA here and I don't understand brain chemistry. comfortablynumb does.

*LYRICA at doses of 150 to 600 mg/day has been shown to be effective as adjunctive therapy in the treatment of partial onset seizures in adults.*

The total daily dose should be divided and given either two or three times daily. Both the efficacy and adverse event profiles of LYRICA have been shown to be dose-related. In general, it is recommended that patients be started on a total daily dose no greater than 150 mg/day (75 mg two times a day, or 50 mg three times a day). Based on individual patient response and tolerability, the dose may be increased to a maximum dose of 600 mg/day.

,,,,

*While pregabalin is a structural derivative of the inhibitory neurotransmitter gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA), it does not bind directly to GABAA, GABAB, or benzodiazepine receptors, does not augment GABAA responses in cultured neurons, does not alter rat brain GABA concentration or have acute effects on GABA uptake or degradation. However, in cultured neurons prolonged application of pregabalin increases the density of GABA transporter protein and increases the rate of functional GABA transport.*

Pregabalin does not block sodium channels, is not active at opiate receptors, and does not alter cyclooxygenase enzyme activity. It is inactive at serotonin and dopamine receptors and does not inhibit dopamine, serotonin, or noradrenaline reuptake.

Etc.....
The doctor again went for some theory of complex partial seizure. Interesting as again, meds that seem to help this are often "anti-convulsants" which do have anti-anxiety properties.

*Did your doctor say why this was the medication of choice?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

My mom gets this for fibromyalgia, should I take a few and see if it helps or is there adverse effects / worsening possible?

Also must u use it forever to keep out of DPDR or is it just something u take a few days/weeks then quit and is cured if it works?

Diazepam does NOTHING for me, neither did antidepressants

"Tell your doctor if you plan to father a child. Animal studies showed that pregabalin, the active ingredient in LYRICA, made male animals less fertile and caused sperm abnormalities. Also, in animal studies, birth defects occurred in the offspring of male animals who were treated with pregabalin. It is not known if these effects would happen in people."

Hmmmmm, could I risk my chances of getting a kid if i take this shit?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the concern Spirit, but, if this isn't something like antidepressants and more in the "C DRUG" category, I would take my chances, I dont give af uck as long as it is a hope at curing me, trust me, id snort a kilo cocaine and shootup heroine to get over this. I JUST NEED TO CURE BEFOER THIS KILLS ME, i don't care for some "small temporary sideeffects". I just wanna know if itll fuck my sperm up or brain chemistry

I wont get lyrica from the doctor for a illness he dont know anything about (DPDR) and trying to play doctor with him I doubtll help


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/lyrica.htm

Copeful,
I am with Spirit on this 100%. I have even been tempted to try it now. However, if you look at the side effects there are a good number. Doesn't mean they will hurt you, but they could.

No one knows if long-term or short term treatment is necessary with DP/DR. And this drug was marketed for fibromyalgia! There is NO specific treatment for DP/DR. I'm on long-term treatment, and I mean 20 years worth. I wouldn't go off my meds unless someone said, "Here this is a guaranteed cure" and I am far from cured. And as you said, if the cure were to have my legs removed, I'd do it.

Also, ANY medication takes time to work. A few pills aren't going to tell you anything. Unfortunately many people on the Board take "a little bit" of a pill for "a little while" ... medication doesn't work that way, and I'd imagine Lyrica is the same.

AND, the risk with ANY medication is an allergic reaction. If you aren't under a doctor's supervision w/a med, well, there is always a remote chance of death as Spirit says. NO NOT TO SCARE ANYONE.

At any rate, read the full link above.

I find this pretty amazing, and encouraging. But you can't "test out" a med for a few days. And again, as Spirit says never take someone else's medication ... also, your mother needs her meds, lol!

And folks, a placebo effect, can be positive or NEGATIVE. Many people get all sorts of negative symptoms from meds as well as positive symptoms. But in the long run a drug either works or it doesn't.

I have seen ads for Lyrica on TV recently -- for fibromyalgia (which some people don't believe exists). There is quite a list of side effects.

If the stuff works, great, I'll take it. But personally I will wait a while to see if more people take it and if it works.

Cheers,
D
*Finders thanks for changing the subject heading! And I'm glad this worked for you. KEEP US POSTED! *


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds promising. But do you have primary dp? Or secondary due to anxiety/depression?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

userdp said:


> Sounds promising. But do you have primary dp? Or secondary due to anxiety/depression?


Finder's diagnosis was GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder), so it would be considered secondary.

As noted, I don't think the definition of "primary" really holds up anymore. DP/DR always seem to be caused by something, it never just comes out of a clear blue sky really. I don't know anymore.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

In 'feeling unreal' they apparently make a difference between primary or secondary dp.

Thanks for your mail dreamer. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Okey Okey! I feel guilt now... it's an emotion which sucks... but it's still an emotion! Gees... Please stop being hard on yourself Spirit! (Although if you enjoy me feeling guilty, please go ahead and carry on being hard on yourself)... And yes i've started to regret... and so I've lied as well... "It's human to erm".


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

You've fulfilled what has been my main fantasy and goal for the last 5 years. CONGRATULATIONS USE AND ENJOY YOUR NEWFOUND APPRECIATION!!

Edit: Can you tell or link your story so we might make connections with our own and decide if we want to try this or not? Was it triggered by drugs/medication? What exactly were your symptoms?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

userdp said:


> In 'feeling unreal' they apparently make a difference between primary or secondary dp.
> 
> .....


*First I digress, sorry:
Spirit:*
To reiterate ... Lyrica is also used as an adjunct to treatment of mild epilepsy -- I guess complex partial seizure or TLE as they used to say?

Also, there is some belief that fibromyalgia could actually be a symptom of depression/anxiety, etc. If so, it would make sense that this treatment was found "by accident" to treat DP/DR, at least in Finders.

We know that diabetic neuropathy exists. It was probably marketed for that, and neuralgia, and then was found effective for fibromyalgia and mild seizures. These things are always serendipitous discoveries.

I take Klonopin and Lamictal -- both initially marketed as anticonvulsants -- but they have anti-anxiety properties and Finders said he/she has GAD.

I find it interesting that I know of a number of people who have had very positive results with Neurontin and Klonopin and Lamictal ... my sense is they have an anti-anxiety effect and ... more. I went through every anti-seizure med to no avail. Only Klonopin and Lamictal helped w/DP/DR (no cure) and the Lamictal is also a mood stabilizer for me.

This isn't to say we have some form of epilepsy, but we do get perceptual distortions that are experienced by people with TLE. They experience DP in the aura before a seizure -- not all but some as I understand!

*And userdp:*

I don't agree with the theory in "Feeling Unreal". I'm feeling more and more that DP/DR is a secondary symptom. I think the book in part wanted to give DP/DR greater "weight" in terms of research.

I disagree with the overall theory, but may be wrong.

This is why I am more supportive of the IoP research which is more hesitant to consider Primary DP or "Depersonalization Disorder" as common.

I don't know what either facility is up to these days, but again, my faith is with the IoP.

Again, I could be full of it.
I want to see more positive results from Lyrica though.

Cheers.
D
8) 
I'm freezing, tired, hungry and tired. LOL. It is 1 degree Farenheit and we will be in a deep freeze here for about 5 days. ACH. Highs are 20 degrees F. :shock:

But I have gotten a lot done today. I even vacuumed! Or I love as the Brits say, I "hoovered" 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I should say though, that DP/DR caused by a brain tumor, or a head trauma, or an antibiotic! would be considered "non-psychiatric" and clearly falls into a medical category.

This is the difference I see. And one could see the DP/DR as a very prominent symptom not related to a psychiatric condition. And those who experience this say from an antibiotic will feel better when the drug is stopped ... right away. And they don't freak out over it.

When the DP is chronic and associated with a psychiatric condition this is where things get confusing.

I would still say, DP/DR experienced from a brain tumor is STILL secondary as it is a symptom of the brain tumor. I honestly don't know if there are that many people who suddenly get DP/DR without some specific trigger. Again, flat out of the blue.

Again, I may be wrong.
Still very curious about this GABA business.
But I am not interested in chemistry. So I don't research it enough to speak about it intelligently :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lyrica is pretty safe your very unlikely to have a bad reaction to it. Lyrica is basically a better version of gabapentin and has pretty much the same side effects of it. Amoung anti-convulsants it has one of the lowest side effect profiles. Drowsiness and dizziness are the main side effects.

Im not too sure how this drug works (i don't think anybody is too sure) but the leading theory is that it binds to the alpha2-delta site which is a subunit of the voltage gated calcium channels and possibly reduces the calcium dependant release of certain neurotransmitters. Thats how it exerts it's anti-convulsant action.

But some of it's effects such as the anti-anxiety effects can't really be explained in this way. Gabapentin had no anti-anxiety effect whatsoever on me but lyrica is supposed to work better at treating anxiety. So it would be worth giving it a shot. And no lyrica won't affect your sperm count ive never even heard tell of that one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Well is it better anti anxiety than those worthless benzodiapes? I need about 40mg a day to even feel drowsy from those evil motherfuckers...

I'll try lyrica for a week and tell if i feel any difference combined with takin 50% less diazepam


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Copeful said:


> Well is it better anti anxiety than those worthless benzodiapes? I need about 40mg a day to even feel drowsy from those evil motherfuckers...
> 
> I'll try lyrica for a week and tell if i feel any difference combined with takin 50% less diazepam


 Benzodiazepines put my dp/dr and brain fog into remission altogether but everyone is different. Im on clonazepam not diazepam i never found valium to work as good.

You don't need to feel drowsy to get a anti-anxiety effect from a drug either i don't feel drowsy at all from my clonazepam dose and i get no anxiety anymore. Hell im alot more alert then before i started taking the stuff.

The lyrica may potentiate the effects of the diazepam (as well as any other benzo) possibly quite abit so watch that.


----------



## Amelie (Jul 24, 2007)

I was prescribed Lyrica for peripheral neuropathy a couple of years ago. It turned me into an absolute zombie. I mean UNABLE to function kind of zombie. Couldn't get off the couch. It made me...drowsy just doesn't do justice to how it made me feel. TIRED, exhausted, depleted...horrible. I took it for several months, all the while hoping that I would adjust to it and it would have a positive effect on my neuropathy. I finally gave up on it because I simply could not tolerate its incredibly bad zombie-like feelings. At no time did I notice ANY improvement in my DP/DR--and, believe me, I would have if there had been any! I had no idea until right now that Lyrica had any connection to DP/DR treatment, but my experience with it in 2005-2006 was so bad I wouldn't take it again for anything...


----------



## Cheryl Z (8 mo ago)

Finders said:


> Well thank flower for that. I've been diagnosed with G.A.D. and my Psych has given my Pregabalin which knocked DP on the head after 3 days. What a nightmare this has been for me. But at last I'm "normal" after 10 years of doctors telling me I was depressed. Depression and anxiety were a symptom of my DP and vice versa in an unending loop. When my anxiety got sorted out I fell ok . And earlier on tonight my housemate and I got pished and she rode my brains out. Life is worth living after all. It's god to be back guys, hope you all get better.


That’s amazing congratulations 
Was this all u took? How many mg did u take? I have dpdr 😩


----------

